# Cleaner in Coimbra?



## AllanGDK (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello

I have been living close to Praca da Republica for a few months now, and upon request my landlord gave me a number to a cleaner - she has however turned out to be completely unreliable. Impossible to make individual appointments with let alone regular fixed ones, sometimes answers her phone, sometimes sms, says she'll come then does not.

I have tired of her and want to find another - and where can I do that?

Landlord just tries to mediate, and we're beyond that. No falling out, I have just had it with her unreliability.


----------



## ACndCA (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi, I'm not from Coimbra but I would suggest contacting cleaning companies 

prime-clean dot com/EN/index dot htm 
houseshine dot pt/distritos/coimbra
coimlimpe dot pt

just to name a few.

Other options are asking someone you know from there if they could recommend anyone, or post a job add somewhere, could even be coffee shops. I've seen a few ladies on facebook asking for jobs as cleaners, so might be worth a try in facebook groups from that area. 

Hope this helps. If you need more help, let me know.


----------

